# New lever machine, plus bits & bobs.



## Ridley (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, I've been using my Fracino Cherub for four years now, but have been lusting after a Londinium for about 18 months.

Arrived today LR. Also new knock box to match wooded handles on machine.

Recently also modded Mazzer grinder to single dose. Treated myself to a Londinium Funnel, distribution tool & tamper, tried these with Fracino for a start. Very impressed with the results.

Cheers

Simon.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Lovely machine, set up and beans in the corner


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Simon, that's looks super. I hope you enjoy the L-R and great coffee for a long time to come.

The Londinium distribution tool certainly looks the business and I feel sure that the three prongs with looped ends are pretty effective in giving the grinds a good mix. I wonder if you could compare the result in the cup, when using the tool v's giving the grinds a good stir with say a skewer or cocktail stick?

Look forward to your feedback, if you are able.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations! It really does look absolutely superb.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome to the wonderful club of LR owners


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Looks great, this was the machine I was looking at - be interested to know how you get on with it!


----------



## Ridley (Mar 22, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> Simon, that's looks super. I hope you enjoy the L-R and great coffee for a long time to come.
> 
> The Londinium distribution tool certainly looks the business and I feel sure that the three prongs with looped ends are pretty effective in giving the grinds a good mix. I wonder if you could compare the result in the cup, when using the tool v's giving the grinds a good stir with say a skewer or cocktail stick?
> 
> Look forward to your feedback, if you are able.


Hi

Thanks for your kind words

I had the distribution tool & funel sent ahead of machine, so I could try out with my Cherub.

my normal method is to stir with a thick needle in a cork, just enough to break up any clumps & even out grind.

First thing I noticed was the shot took about 5 seconds longer for same weight extraction. Shot had more body & more flavour. I then dialled in the grinder a little courser to get my normal extraction time of 28 seconds for same weight.

shot retained the flavour & body of the previous shot.

All the above was with Rave Italian blend.

Ill have a play with Londinium once I get used to it & report back.

All the best

Simon


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks Simon. Look forward to hearing further comment.


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

Great looking set up there. Good times ahead!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Beautiful, really stunning machines.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm not a jealous guy


----------

